# Great Composers and their Lives



## Michael Ferris (Oct 25, 2007)

Hello Friends,

I just started a blog on composers. It is basically a collection of short articles on various composers I have researched using various books in order to write a short article. I also wrote them through my point of view, which to some I hope is interesting. My aim is to focus on their lives and write about what these people had to go through to give their gift of music to humanity. There are only like 7 articles, but I plan on writing a new one every weekend. It is a way for me to kind of keep me up on things as better my own knowledge concerning the greats and at the same time share it with others. I hope you have time to take a look. Enjoy!
http://www.ferrisguitar.com/blog


----------



## beethoven_fan92 (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks! Thats interesting!  
its always really interesting reading about composers, because you, in a way, maybe can easier see what mood they were when they wrote it, and you get more "background info", if you see what i mean?  
By the way: Are you only writing mostly about guitar compositions, or any other instrument?
Well, Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Michael Ferris (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. As an answer to your question, I am writing articles on classical composers in general from all periods. In my spare time during the week, I read up on a composer using various different books and at the end of the week, I write a short article. I try to find some composers that you don't often hear people talk about, but still have a great importance in the classical realm. It is not only informative for others, but also a means of self-study for me as well.


----------

